
NASA's First Standard Spacecraft Computer (1984) - robertocarlos
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/development-and-application-of-nasas-first-standard-spacecraft-computer
======
solidr53
I highly recommend this documentary:
[https://youtu.be/9YA7X5we8ng](https://youtu.be/9YA7X5we8ng)

This youtube channel has more great NASA documentaries as well.

~~~
ticotico
Wow! So cool. This is why I love HN. I just spent the last 3 hours reading the
paper and then watched the documentary.

Amazing engineering.

------
coldcode
In the early 80's I worked on a Jovial compiler and runtime libraries for the
Mil Std 1750A processor (which was a spec delivered from several companies in
hardware) used by the Airforce and also used on various NASA spacecraft, in my
case we used it on the F16 Fighter. Fairly sophisticated for back then, an
antique today.

------
gravypod
Anyone interested in old NASA retro-computers might enjoy this:
[http://www.retrotechnology.com/memship/memship.html](http://www.retrotechnology.com/memship/memship.html)

~~~
msl
And anyone interested in the history of old NASA computers might enjoy this:
[http://history.nasa.gov/computers/contents.html](http://history.nasa.gov/computers/contents.html)

~~~
na85
Don't forget this classic!

[http://www.flownet.com/gat/jpl-lisp.html](http://www.flownet.com/gat/jpl-
lisp.html)

